# Question about drying chili peppers



## AllAces (Jul 16, 2018)

My garden is producing a lot of hot and mild peppers right now. In the past I have air dried followed by smoking on a Weber kettle.
Has anyone tried drying in a MES 30? 
I'm thinking 200F for eight hours.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 10, 2018)

just buy a dehydrator, they are like 60 bucks, well worth it if you have a lot of peppers


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 10, 2018)

I'll be doing the same with some Jalapenos in a few days, Let us know how it works for ya.
Dehydrators are great, unless you want to smoke them while drying.


----------

